# Please Remove your Tapatalk Signature



## Darren White

How to disable the Tapatalk Signature.

We would kindly ask you to disable this signature. Below you can find out how:



Cick the upper right icon (the 'Me' icon)
and then the 'Settings' below





Click the text 'Signature'




Set the switch to 'Off'.




That's it. On behalf of all of us, thank you


----------

